# If two drunk people fuck, is it still rape?



## Sir Auroras (Oct 3, 2018)

I read this retarded story about this guy who was with a girl at his home and he tries to fuck her. She refuses so he backs off. Later on in the night they both get drunk and she changes her mind so they fuck.

Then she wakes up and has no recollection of the events. The guy still does, however. She calls it rape.

Countless people called this guy a rapist and I personally think this is a huge double standard as they were both drunk and he didn't force her to drink/drink that much or enter his home nor fuck.


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 3, 2018)

I believe in some states, if the woman isn't in a proper state of mind, that doesn't count as consensual.


----------



## SiccDicc (Oct 3, 2018)

I saw this poster at a university near me. Yes. The man still raped the girl according to the poster.

It's a double standard, I agree.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 3, 2018)

The lesson to take away from this:

Stay away from THOTs.


----------



## dopy (Oct 3, 2018)

[starts screaming "MIKE PENCE RULE MIKE PENCE RULE" at every woman within earshot]

ok im safe now


----------



## cunt bucket (Oct 3, 2018)

If you can't consent to sex while drunk, and they were both drunk, then does that mean they raped each other?


----------



## Draza (Oct 3, 2018)

They're both fucking drunk. It's not even fucking close to being rape. Why bother having sex anymore when shit like this happens.


----------



## Lipitor (Oct 3, 2018)

I mean if you're talking about what hardcore feminists say. It's always the man's fault, even if both are drunk. If the man is drunk and the woman initiates while sober, its still not rape on the woman's part.

If you go by what the law would say, I suppose if you're both drunk the only fair solution is one of two things. Either neither party is guilty, or whoever initiated is guilty.

If you go by common sense, plenty of couples who have had consensual sex before have probably had sex with their partner while inebriated.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 3, 2018)

Ratko_Falco said:


> They're both fucking drunk. It's not even fucking close to being rape. Why bother having sex anymore when shit like this happens.


2D girls and sexbots are looking better all the time.


----------



## adorable bitch (Oct 3, 2018)

no


----------



## Trasha Pay That A$$ (Oct 4, 2018)

Ha, no. Unless one of my hook ups gets nominated for the Supreme Court or something. Then, and only then, will I declare it rape.


----------



## DiceLord (Oct 4, 2018)

Funny related story:

https://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/r...t/news-story/237050823500057433df8d65f92fffc7



Spoiler: Tldr: two drunk students hook up, boy files sexual assault claim, girl gets kicked out of university



*Rape or sexual assault: what do I do now?*









AFTER a night of partying two university students, a male and female, decided to go home together. Both were intoxicated and they hooked up.

The male student woke up in the morning and filed a sexual assault complaint against the female.

But the female student then filed a counter complaint, claiming she was also drunk when they engaged in sexual contact.

So, who is in the wrong?

This is the question being asked to the University of Cincinnati, one that they previously answered when the first complaint was filed and has caused them to be embroiled in an ongoing legal battle.

When the male accuser, referred to as John Doe in the court proceedings, filed the sexual assault complaint against the female student, Jane Roe, claiming he was too drunk to consent, the university suspended the female student.

Because of this decision Doe was granted the protections recommended for university sexual-assault victims, meaning Roe was not allowed to return to campus until Doe had graduated.

This is the typical action taken by the university when these kinds of complaints are made but in this case things were complicated when Roe filed a lawsuit against Cincinnati University, accusing the school of violating her due process rights.

The following account is Roe’s version of the night’s events as stated in the court documents.

On September 30, 2017, Jane Roe attended a party with John Roe, both of whom were drinking throughout the evening.

The two left the party together when Doe said he was drunk and wanted to go home, with Roe being invited inside when they reached Doe’s house.

Roe claims she gave Doe some water and an ibuprofen for an injury he had on his foot. She then fell asleep on Doe’s bed.

Doe’s roommates later came into the room and asked her to leave but she said she was “too dizzy” to walk home.

Doe later got into the bed with Roe and initiated sexual contact, which Roe allowed. Roe then asked Doe if, “There was anything else you want to do?”, to which he said “I think my roommates can hear. Let’s go to sleep”. They went to sleep and Roe left the house the next morning.

It was two days later on October 2 when Doe filed the complaint against Roe.

The court documents also reveals that Roe had previously filed a sexual misconduct complaint against one of Doe’s friends, suggesting that Doe may have made the complaint as a form of revenge.

“On information and belief, John Doe was motivated to file a Title IX Complaint in retaliation for a prior Title X Complaint Jane Roe had filed against his friend,” the documents said.

The suit also emphasised that Roe was drunk at the time of the encounter too, posing the question of how can Roe be found guilty of non-consensual sexual activity because Doe was drunk but the situation doesn’t apply when reversed?



Revenge is the theory put forward by Roe to explain Doe’s decision to file a complaint, another, proposed by the publication _Reason_, suggests that Doe was worried he would have a sexual misconduct complaint filed against him.

“Doe woke up, realised they had engaged in sexual activity while they were both drunk, and feared that she would file a complaint against him, as she had done to his friend,” the article theorises.

“Panic-stricken, he felt he had no choice but to beat her to the punch.”

Whatever the reasoning behind the complaint, the case highlights the way many universities tend to favour the side of the person who makes the complaint first, rather than giving accused students a proper chance to defend themselves.

Because of this Roe claims that the university may have discriminated against her as a woman as it “was facing pressure to prosecute females accused of sexual assault” after being named in “multiple lawsuits brought by men who alleged that UC discriminates against men”.

University of Cincinnati spokesman Gregory Vehr, told _The Atlantic _that they were unable to comment on the case.

“The University of Cincinnati focuses on the wellbeing of our entire university community and makes every effort to provide an equitable process that respects everyone’s rights and accommodates their needs,” the statement read.

“Due to federal confidentiality requirements, we cannot address the specifics of any individual case. Our goal, as an educational institution, is what’s best for all of our students in terms of safety, equity, and support.”


----------



## An Ghost (Oct 4, 2018)

DiceLord said:


> Funny related story:
> 
> https://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/r...t/news-story/237050823500057433df8d65f92fffc7
> 
> ...


Lmao she already had accused one of his friends with rape and he still fucked her. There is clearly more to this story than the article let’s on to be. But the moral of the story is “whoever sobers up first and filed a complain is the victim”


----------



## DiceLord (Oct 4, 2018)

An Ghost said:


> Lmao she already had accused one of his friends with rape and he still fucked her. There is clearly more to this story than the article let’s on to be. But the moral of the story is “whoever sobers up first and filed a complain is the victim”



Yeah. I honestly wouldn't be surprised if the guy was trying to get back at her. Kinda surprised it worked, though, seeing as this sort of double standard seemed unassailable in the past.


----------



## Lunete (Oct 4, 2018)

SiccDicc said:


> I saw this poster at a university near me. Yes. The man still raped the girl according to the poster.
> 
> It's a double standard, I agree.


I think I know the one:





But if they were both drunk and therefore cannot give consent, doesn't that mean they raped each other?


----------



## dopy (Oct 4, 2018)

Lunete said:


> doesn't that mean they raped each other?


here's a Very Informative VICE Article Which Will Clear Up Everything For You,
https://www.vice.com/en_uk/article/...-men-is-a-surprisingly-controversial-question

hope that answers any question's you might had about rape. any other sources of information are banned from discussion. thanks in advance.


----------



## ES 148 (Oct 4, 2018)

All sex is rape, but only when it involves less than five people.


----------



## Jarilo182 (Oct 4, 2018)

http://archive.md/2SFyJ

This is the story that OP is referring to, from the original source on Reddit. I (and probably others) advised him to delete his account and I assume he took it because the post is gone. Their reaction in the comments was overblown, IMO.


----------



## MG 620 (Oct 4, 2018)

No, it's drunk love.


----------



## Clop (Oct 4, 2018)

It's close to the end of 2018 and some guys still try to have sex with women? You can't do that. That's illegal.


----------



## ConcernedAnon (Oct 4, 2018)

That is classified double rape. Fortunately for them, while two wrongs might not make a right, two rapes do. QED no crimes here.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Oct 4, 2018)

This happened in Switched At Birth. It was the dumbest storyline ever. Because he was drunk too so he should have also claimed it.


----------



## BeanBidan (Oct 4, 2018)

Having sex with 3D women? What timeline is this last I checked that was prohibited on all university grounds.


----------



## Dangus Bang Boon (Oct 4, 2018)

What if the horse is drunk?


----------



## millais (Oct 4, 2018)

Dingus Bing Bong said:


> What if the horse is drunk?


it's an animal, so it lacks the sentience and cognitive ability to consent even when sober


----------



## Dangus Bang Boon (Oct 4, 2018)

millais said:


> it's an animal, so it lacks the sentience and cognitive ability to consent even when sober



So its impossible to be raped by a horse? #horseprivledge


----------



## wylfım (Oct 4, 2018)

Men are animals who can't control their desires. Women are a transcendent life form, because women grew up under a system of oppressive power and internalized sexism. Therefore a woman can do no wrong because she has been brainwashed and misguided by the cishet straight white man, and thus it is always the man's fault. Because the man is in power any sex is rape. Consensual sex requires the two to be on an equal level, which never has happened and never will. Ergo, kill all men.


Spoiler



/sneed


----------



## RG 448 (Oct 4, 2018)

Lunete said:


> I think I know the one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at that chin tho.  Less josie and more jose imo

Also the only way to handle this fairly is whoever reports a drunken hookup first isn’t the rapist.


----------



## Dr. Tremolo (Oct 4, 2018)

It is rape if the guy isn't Chad


----------



## SauceRyuKen (Oct 4, 2018)

Legislation in Yurp is basically shifting to that. It's rape unless you can prove it's not, and you'll sleep in a holding cell for the night for sure. Any woman can essentially point to you on the street, screech RAAAAPE at the top of her lungs, and you'll be taken away for the day, until the authorities can clear the thing up.

There was a shitstorm not long ago in Spain over this. Some group of fuckboys, who are probably assholes, and one very horny plus sized slutty girl get freaky in a hallway. The fuckboys decide to tape the achievement for all to see, and also decide to take her cellphone as a souvenir. Slutty girl probably feels used, goes out and cries on a bench. Passerby ask her if she's okay. She claims she's just had her phone stolen.

So they lend her a phone and she calls the police. Problem is, she has to explain the whole ordeal. She's in university, she has a promising life ahead of her. Her parents are gonna know. So instead of "I was running a train with four guys" (Zoe Quinn would be proud) the story shifts to "I was raped by four guys." The guys are picked up not four hours later and thrown into holding cells.

Now the video evidence the fuckboys submitted proves, clear as day, that they ASKED FOR PERMISSION every step of the way. "Shall I put my wand of poking+3 into your neghole, m'lady?" to which she says "Yes." "In we go then." Proclaims merrily the fuckboy. The girl claims she was terrified and non-responsive, basically catatonic during the whole ordeal. The video shows her eating a fat guy's ass. It's not like he just sat on her face with her buddies holding her and ass-straddled her mouth either, she kneeled and reached up while he stroke a fairly autistic pose for a quick picture.

Rape is definitely one of the worst things that can happen to a woman. Rape is also somewhat difficult to define legally. But if the woman is actively taking part in the festivities instead of crying, kicking, screaming, asking for help and in the worst case just laying there taking it looking dead inside, I'm kind of inclined to say she wasn't reaaaaaally being raped. Again, enthusiastic ass-munching doesn't really say "Help! I'm being raaaaaped!" to anyone who sees it.

Can you fucking imagine the amount of miscommunications this insane shit can cause? Guy says hi to a girl. Girl says hi back. They have a couple drinks, go back to her place, have teh sexytimes, and next morning he's picked up from his work and slapped with rape charges. Girl is a shuddering mess, running mascara, the works. "I knew I was being raped, so I pulled up my big girl panties and toughed it out, but it was horrifying!!!" Guy is legitimately confused. "I'm sorry, I thought we were having fun! I never would have raped you, you never said no to anything! You looked like you were enjoying yourself!" Girl answers. "But I knew you were just going to have your way with me, with or without my consent! I just gave in to make it easier on myself!" Girl breaks into sobbing, guy goes to jail.

Two of the three judges saw fit to condemn the fuckboys to jail. Yes, they're assholes. Yes, it turns out they had raped more people anyway. But fucking fuck, this sets a terrifying precedent for law in Yurp. We're no longer trying to mete out justice based on facts, but feelings. In a working system, they would have gotten off scot free for this one and been condemned for the one they did drug up and fondle.

So to tie it all together, what apparently matters now is whether the woman FELT raped at any point. Or felt it was more convenient to claim rape than to deal with the fact of having fucked someone who can tarnish her reputation slightly. Or basically was having a bad day and ruining some dude's life seemed like a good idea at the time, with her law-given womanly powers.

Legislators are all on fucking board with this shit, too. It looks like the future of heterosexual sex in Europe is red taped to fuck. Sit down, fill out a form and tick the boxes of the acts you will perform. Be able to produce a voice recording of you and your partner agreeing that you wanted, continued to want during the act, and didn't regret having had sex after it. What's hotter than filling out copious amounts of paperwork? I'm sure the added difficulties won't turn people off having sex at all.

Remember kids, consent is mutable, dynamic and retractable at any moment. EVERYTHING can be rape, from a grope, to putting your hand on someone's mouth to fake a kiss, to brushing past a lady in the street and apologizing like a good boy, to having a woman who has ALREADY agreed to sex change her mind. Girl's done and doesn't want you to give her three more thrusts to get yourself off? You'd BEST lay off before the swat breaks down the door, bucko.

TL;DR: 




If you're a dude living in current year, you have three options. Gay, 2D, or demand payment for your services every single time. It's the only way to be sure! If you're a girl, remember what hentai taught us and don't allow your stupid body to enjoy rape, baka!


----------



## Not an_ime g_irl (Oct 4, 2018)

I remember that episode from CSI

Now, being serious and assuming a lot of things here:
You are now girl.
You decide it's a great idea to go out drink with some friends till you don't feel your existential pain and proceed to do so.
So you are wasted, like everyone else is, you successfully became a walking doo-doo hole.
So now, no human being starts molesting you, no, but aliens frikking aliens descend from the sky into that damn party to bone some hotties in the name of green nationalists and generally cause mayhem.
You are incapable of defending yourself, just like everyone else, everyone is too drunk.
The neighbours realize this, and call the police..
The police also decided to make a party, and they are also too damn drunk to do anything about it.
So aliens successfully rape everyone and conquer the earth, because that day, everyone was too wasted  to do anything at all about it.

Whose fault is this?
It's our fault for being irresponsible and drink without planning ahead nor taking into consideration the risks of losing our senses, even if just for a few hours.
Expecting people around you to be exemplary individuals is a big error, if you are going to take drugs, drink or whatever else, having someone sober around just in case anything happens is common sense, that person will literally save your butt.

I just realized i didn't answer the question, both of them are wrong, but whoever has less alcohol in blood should take the blame.


----------



## wylfım (Oct 4, 2018)

Not an_ime g_irl said:


> but whoever has less alcohol in blood should take the blame.


Yeah no this is stupid. Drunk is drunk, they're both being retarded, either both take the blame or (even better) no one is guilty of anything because it's mutual stupidity. 
Also would be impossible to prove in a court who has a higher blood count, unless they both got blood tested as they were smashing.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Oct 4, 2018)

SauceRyuKen said:


> Legislation in Yurp is basically shifting to that. It's rape unless you can prove it's not, and you'll sleep in a holding cell for the night for sure. Any woman can essentially point to you on the street, screech RAAAAPE at the top of her lungs, and you'll be taken away for the day, until the authorities can clear the thing up.
> 
> There was a shitstorm not long ago in Spain over this. Some group of fuckboys, who are probably assholes, and one very horny plus sized slutty girl get freaky in a hallway. The fuckboys decide to tape the achievement for all to see, and also decide to take her cellphone as a souvenir. Slutty girl probably feels used, goes out and cries on a bench. Passerby ask her if she's okay. She claims she's just had her phone stolen.
> 
> ...


Calm down MGTOW.

In this case I'm split. Like she did say no first and he was more coherent than her but they were both drunk and AFAIK he didn't try to get her drunk to make her concent. Otherwise no, it's not.


----------



## SauceRyuKen (Oct 4, 2018)

Scratch This Nut said:


> Calm down MGTOW.
> 
> In this case I'm split. Like she did say no first and he was more coherent than her but they were both drunk and AFAIK he didn't try to get her drunk to make her concent. Otherwise no, it's not.



I'm calm outside of making admittedly bad jokes about it. Many years ago in some hellholes in Yurp, a man had the legal right to murder a cheating wife on grounds of saving his manly honor. Arguably even worse. I just feel no gender should have a legal headstart on the other, so to speak. Not man, not women, not snowflakes. The law is supposed to make us all equal. If the genders were reversed, I'd have the exact same problem with it. 






Nikki Yovino, for example, made up a rape claim to not hurt her relationship with a potential boyfriend. She was at least cool enough to come clean about it. Obviously generalizing is silly, and it's very unlikely to ever happen, but just going by their ability to pull this shit, any woman could do this to any man she's had sex with, for any reason that tickled her fancy.

Maybe you don't see a problem with that, but I do. So agree to disagree.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Oct 4, 2018)

SauceRyuKen said:


> I'm calm outside of making admittedly bad jokes about it. Many years ago in some hellholes in Yurp, a man had the legal right to murder a cheating wife on grounds of saving his manly honor. Arguably even worse. I just feel no gender should have a legal headstart on the other, so to speak. Not man, not women, not snowflakes. The law is supposed to make us all equal. If the genders were reversed, I'd have the exact same problem with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Admittedly it is very hard to tell if someone is joking or not over text and you don't know anything about them, right?


----------



## SauceRyuKen (Oct 4, 2018)

Scratch This Nut said:


> Admittedly it is very hard to tell if someone is joking or not over text and you don't know anything about them, right?



Fair enough, guess that's partly on me for not being very funny. 

Know about who? The Nikki Yovino guys? Or the Spanish rape party? I know more about the latter. The former I just caught in passing. I kinda remember they lost their scholarship and were essentially shown the door, but definitely do not quote me on that one. 

Or MGTOW? I think that's a group of guys whose philosophy boils down to "fuck bitches." Wouldn't call myself an expert on that either.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Oct 4, 2018)

SauceRyuKen said:


> Fair enough, guess that's partly on me for not being very funny.
> 
> Know about who? The Nikki Yovino guys? Or the Spanish rape party? I know more about the latter. The former I just caught in passing. I kinda remember they lost their scholarship and were essentially shown the door, but definitely do not quote me on that one.
> 
> Or MGTOW? I think that's a group of guys whose philosophy boils down to "fuck bitches." Wouldn't call myself an expert on that either.


Oh far from it. It's a group of fellows who have sworn off relationships with women because they're all lying whores.


----------



## Trasha Pay That A$$ (Oct 4, 2018)

It needs to be drummed into women's heads that regret doesn't equal rape. There's a huge difference between getting drugged and/or forced against your will to have sex and leaving a bar to hook up with someone because you're feeling a little more bold after downing some alcohol.


----------



## jewelry investor (Oct 4, 2018)

Don’t have sex.
Don’t masturbate.

Don’t cum.


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Oct 6, 2018)

Fuck no.


----------



## Roast Chicken (Oct 6, 2018)

No, but imagining two drunk people trying to copulate is hilarious.


----------



## vertexwindi (Oct 6, 2018)

Ubiquitous said:


> No, but imagining two drunk people trying to copulate is hilarious.


I could send you a video if you want.


----------



## fractaliteration (Oct 6, 2018)

the real travesty here is the spreading of the virus of female sexual unaccountability... I don't get wasted with strangers at a gay bar because I don't want to get buttraped. wamens would rather create a totalitarian police state which takes away freedom than admit they actually are at fault for their mistakes, probably because they wanted to "go get wasted and do something stupid" I've seen it irl I think it's extremely common., like niqqaa how can the law KNOW you were raped when there is no evidence. stop getting wasted with strangers that can physically dominate you .... in a large world wiith cars everyone at a random bar will be a stranger. if you get wasted with these strangers, or you go with friends who also get wasted and are n0ot able to babysit you, you may end up doing things you regret, orrrr end up getting taken advantage of in a situation where you cannot provide proof. pretty obvious... so these women really would rather enslave you than face their problems./.REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Oct 6, 2018)

fractaliteration said:


> the real travesty here is the spreading of the virus of female sexual unaccountability... I don't get wasted with strangers at a gay bar because I don't want to get buttraped. wamens would rather create a totalitarian police state which takes away freedom than admit they actually are at fault for their mistakes, probably because they wanted to "go get wasted and do something stupid" I've seen it irl I think it's extremely common., like niqqaa how can the law KNOW you were raped when there is no evidence. stop getting wasted with strangers that can physically dominate you .... in a large world wiith cars everyone at a random bar will be a stranger. if you get wasted with these strangers, or you go with friends who also get wasted and are n0ot able to babysit you, you may end up doing things you regret, orrrr end up getting taken advantage of in a situation where you cannot provide proof. pretty obvious... so these women really would rather enslave you than face their problems./.REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


So are you a thirty or fourty year wizard?


----------



## cancelled (Oct 9, 2018)

We don't have enough information. Was she unconscious? That's on the level of necrophilia. Did he hold her down and force her? That's rape. Did she beg him to do it after they got drunk? That's fine. Considering the evidence (she said she didnt want to fuck him while sober) I think there's something to think about. But it's certainly wrong to impose something on this without evidence


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Oct 17, 2018)

Look guys, sometimes a gal has to cry rape to protect her honor and reputation.  Let's say our beautiful southern belle is having a roll in the hay with a black fellow, and someone finds out about it. Oh No! What is our damsel to do.

Well, she could say she voluntarily had pre-marital sex with a black man, and thus show she isn't living up to her pedigree.
Or, she could say "That darkie raped me right good!" and then have the good ol' boys lynch him right quick.

Rich white women have been fucking over black men for a long time.  Literally, then figuratively.

So now, since it's a post racial world, we let any race of woman do that with any race of man.  Perfect.


----------



## wylfım (Oct 17, 2018)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Well, she could say she voluntarily had pre-marital sex with a black man, and thus show she isn't living up to her pedigree.
> Or, she could say "That darkie raped me right good!" and then have the good ol' boys lynch him right quick.


Can't have them getting too uppity or they might start rioting.


----------



## Professional iPad Hoarder (Oct 17, 2018)

Tecnically it wasn't rape but when whamen says you are a rapist you're fucked


----------



## Snuckening (Oct 23, 2018)

Its always rape. Asking if its rape is rape.

[edit]OMG giving me mean ratings is _especially_ rape!


----------



## queerape (Oct 24, 2018)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Look guys, sometimes a gal has to cry rape to protect her honor and reputation.  Let's say our beautiful southern belle is having a roll in the hay with a black fellow, and someone finds out about it. Oh No! What is our damsel to do.
> 
> Well, she could say she voluntarily had pre-marital sex with a black man, and thus show she isn't living up to her pedigree.
> Or, she could say "That darkie raped me right good!" and then have the good ol' boys lynch him right quick.
> ...


You're not even wrong. There was a case in Texas a while back where a white woman falsely claimed 3 black men raped her. She got exactly 0 days in jail.

https://www.dallasnews.com/news/cou...ade-story-raped-black-men-sentenced-probation


----------



## Tinytiny (Oct 28, 2018)

Can a motorcycle with champagne poured inside of the exhaust pipe considered drunk ? Asking for a friend


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Oct 28, 2018)

queerape said:


> You're not even wrong. There was a case in Texas a while back where a white woman falsely claimed 3 black men raped her. She got exactly 0 days in jail.
> 
> https://www.dallasnews.com/news/cou...ade-story-raped-black-men-sentenced-probation



I've heard of women getting drunk and going away from parties with guys, then they completely black out, recover a bit from the intoxication and start crying and calling their friends, because they are freaked out they are with a guy they dont know.
True story.


----------

